# Trying to find pony’s relatives



## J_sarahd (29 April 2020)

Just trying to look for any of my pony’s relatives.

Hes by Edern Moon Dust and Richie’s Spotted Boy of Edern if anybody knows/has any ponies that share his parents!

I have posted in the British Spotted Pony Facebook group also


----------



## SOS (29 April 2020)

I’m bored so did some stalking.

No idea about the horse in particular but a quick google shows your horse (I presume it’s Edern Badgers Moon) was in an auction as a yearling. Lot 31.

http://www.ylc.co.uk/uploads/files/sales/auction-catalogue-master-1411464207.pdf

Advertised by the Hughes family who had several other advertised under the same sire. Unfortunately that’s where my investigation ends as no trace of those ‘Edern’ horses on Facebook or google. But it seems likely to assume the Hughes bred the Edern horses or really liked that stallion.

Edern seems to be a village in wales but the sale was in Yorkshire so who knows! There is ‘Edern Shetland Ponies’ on Facebook who use the prefix Edern and are very active on the page and was founded by someone called R.Hughes. Perhaps they used to breed cobs/spotted horses before that? Worth a message.


----------



## shergar (2 May 2020)

There is a new page on facebook  called TRACE MY HORSES SIBLINGS  /BREEDER .


----------



## Scrumpster (31 July 2020)

Are you still looking? Feel free to inbox me on here for the breeders details and a list of the ponies they bred if so or find me on Facebook (horse trace)x


----------



## Scrumpster (31 July 2020)

Breeder and siblings sent along with a couple of photos  feel free to join our Facebook page 'horse trace' xx


----------

